

Is not drinking an unspoken taboo? - jjacobson
http://ovikbanerjee.com/2013/03/17/not-drinking-the-unspoken-taboo/

======
crazydiamond
I have it slightly worse than the OP. I don't drink, smoke or eat non-
vegetarian food. Which basically means no partying and almost no socializing
beyond saying hello.

Which also means I have a lot more time to do the things I really want to do.
My parents drink, by the way, and I've seen their behavior after a couple. No
way I'd go down that lane.

